# Lionel ZW Circuit Breaker



## Rcbulldog1983 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi all. Have a question regarding Old Lionel ZWs. I have 275W, 250W, 275R and VW. I read in a wiring book that when using modern trains which I do sometimes to add a external circuit breaker. I have never had a problem with my zws as far as if train derails it will overload right away. So was wondering if anyone had any recommendations as to what kind of external circuit breaker I should use? Something not too expensive if possible since I have multiple ZWs.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Well Bulldog you can check the cat thread on the breakers


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I have tried to read that thread and I come out completely confused. Is there something pre-made that you could put inline with the track and zw?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Look at post # 8 in this thread, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=117026&highlight=circuit+breakers

digikey


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Chief, Do you intend to buy and run anything NEW, that has circuitry that will need protection? What you have been collecting so far, is Prewar & Postwar, which really doesn’t require outboard protection, such as TVS’s, Ckt. Breakers, fuses, etc. Just remember that the internal circuit breaker in the transformers, ONLY protect the transformer, nothing else! T-Man has added a reply to the older thread, at post #8. Do a little reading about PTC units, which automatically reset. Some of the threads about fuses, circuit breakers, etc., get very confusing, with differences of opinion.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I have some modern stuff that will be run as well. I may just have to find a way to fix this z4000 that I have.


----------



## Rcbulldog1983 (Aug 15, 2017)

I installed a TVS diode on back of my ZWs that will protect my modern locos.


----------



## Rcbulldog1983 (Aug 15, 2017)

What is wrong with your z4000? I have one and they are not that old my works great. Way better than the junk Lionel ZWL which I also have.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Rcbulldog1983 said:


> Way better than the junk Lionel ZWL which I also have.


Whoa! I've heard nothing but good stuff about the ZW-L (except the price). Did you have problems with yours? I'm in the market for one so I'm interested in ZW-L issues.


----------



## Rcbulldog1983 (Aug 15, 2017)

I have no issues with mine except for the fact that it cannot be fixed to me that is a waist my uncle is a long time train collector and he told me it’s worthless due to that fact which I agree it works great but if it breaks it’s done. Not worth spending that kind of money on something that cannot be repaired.


----------



## Rcbulldog1983 (Aug 15, 2017)

I am sorry for calling it junk but don’t buy it Lionel made it so it can not be taken apart for safety reasons which is my only grip about it. Invest in a older ZW which will work just as good if not better and if a problem occurs you will be able to fix it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Both Lionel and MTH want big money for their top transformers. It looks like the going rate for a new ZW-L is about $800.00. If it can't be taken apart for service, I agree--it's not worth it. An MTH Z4000 is about half the price, but can it be taken apart if it needs work?


----------



## Rcbulldog1983 (Aug 15, 2017)

I believe it can be but not 100 percent sure. But by owning both in my opinion the z4000 is way better buy for the money.


----------

